# 1998 Four Winds 5000 paint question



## scricco46 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I've got a 1998 Four Winds 5000 Class C RV, and it has exterior walls that appear to be some kind of latex coating on a plywood substrate. Not sure what the materials are exactly but it definitely not metal of any sort. Can someone tell me what it is called and what kind of paint works on it? Thanks.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Take the rig to a few autopaint company and they should be able to tell you what it is, then get an estimate just to get an idea of cost and prep. With multiple estimates you should be able ensure a consistent evalutation on things. They don't have to know you're doing it yourself and don't tell them so.


----------

